# bruit de cliquetis régulier



## bets (13 Avril 2010)

bonjour

config:
g5 ppc de 2004 avec mac osx 10.4.11 depuis de nombreux mois
motu 828 mk2 en firewire
ecran 20 pouces mac

question: depuis quelques heures, on entend un son de type "cliquetis" en sortie audio, que ce soit hauts parleurs intégrés ou sortie interface audio, de faible intensité, de caractéristiques audio invariables (un peu comme une goutte d'eau tombant sur une surface plane) survenant à une fréquence donnée constante soit 15 fois par min

quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce que çà peut être et connaîtrait-il un moyen d'y remédier ?


cordialement

stef b


----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2010)

T"as pas branché un truc de plus sur la multi-prise du mac ou à proximité ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2010)

sans oublier un des classiques
un  truc en arriere plan qui bosse et qui t'est completement sorti de l'esprit

tester sur une session neuve
(session1 fermée)


----------

